# Anyone use to play Ultima Online?



## Retrouk (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello people, 

About 10 years ago i use to play Ultima Online, which was a classic untill EA ruined it. Just wondering if anyone else played at all? i rememeber whacking up a £1500 phone bill playing that game on dial up.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Never even heard of it


----------



## Retrouk (Nov 21, 2011)

Well its a classic game. You basically make a charater, train him/her up, then free to explore the world. Their are different professions like blacksmithing to make armour weapons and more. Tailoring to make clothes, leather armour etc which you sell to other players.

Then you got the pvp side where you chose your 7 skills and can make a guild or clan and war other guilds and have big fights. There is also guilds who go around attacking innocent players making them "PKS" (player killers) and there name turns red after 5 kills.
When you see a red name you run like hell!

You also have other skills like Animal Taming and when you get high level you can tame Dragons!! and tell them to kill people and monsters, its brilliant!

Its very fun. i am currently playing a free server. just bare inmind its a 10 year old game so its 2d but gameplay is superb and better than any mmorpg outthere in my opinion.

Should check it out. the website link is: www.uorevived.com


----------

